# ISO venison recipes



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

I need a recipe for venison cause it's one of my faves and it's on the worlds healthiest foods list (thanks redkitty for that link). The more the better, actually. I wanna try to pair it with some veggies and egg noodles or rice.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 7, 2007)

Clutch...

Venison is a fav. of mine. 

Would you be so kind as to tell me what portion of the animal you have...
Hind quarter...shoulder...etc...It will help to give recipe ideas...

Thanks


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Clutch...
> 
> Venison is a fav. of mine.
> 
> ...


 
Ummm, well, I don't have any just yet. LOL! I want something that is nice and tender and full of taste! Any ideas?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 7, 2007)

Well there is the tenderloin...kinda like filet mignon
Then there is back-strap(loin) kinda like rib-eye or bonless pork loin..

Both can be prepared...like beef/pork cuts above.
Venison does not have the fat content that beef or pork has so can be over-cooked in a heart beat...especially the cuts above. So must be cooked quickly to maintain tenderness.
I know this is not recipe specific..but just to give a starting point.

Venison (deer) is a game animal here and the sale of it's meat is strictly forbidden!! Big fines + jail time in some cases...I suppose one can order the product...I dunno.

Hope this helps


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah. Now I gotta get a hunting license. :-(

Okay, scratch that, what's a good one for pork tenderloin?


----------



## Aalmeter (Feb 7, 2007)

Pork or venison...

1 cup chicken stock or canned low-salt broth
1 cup beef stock or canned beef broth
1/2 cup ruby Port
1/3 cup whole berry cranberry sauce
3 tablespoons butter

8 3- to 3 1/2-ounce venison medallions (each about 1/2 to 3/4 inch
 thick)

Combine chicken and beef stocks in heavy small saucepan. Boil until liquid is reduced to 1 cup, about 15 minutes. Add Port and boil until liquid is reduced to 3/4 cup, about 15 minutes. Whisk in cranberry sauce and simmer until sauce thickens slightly, about 4 minutes. Whisk in 1 tablespoon butter. Season sauce with salt and pepper. Set aside.

Sprinkle venison with salt and pepper. Melt remaining 2 tablespoons butter in large nonstick skillet over high heat. Working in batches, add venison to skillet and cook to desired doneness, about 2 minutes per side for medium-rare.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!

That sounds good. Added to my list. Thanks!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 7, 2007)

soak in milk overnight.

Rinse and allow to purge.

Depending on he cut, this where things can change.

I like the tenderloin. small, tender, pure deer goodness.

season with a mix of thyme, sea salt, cracked black pepper.
Sear in cast iron and get the whole thing nice and caramelized, deglaze with cognac. Finish in oven to desired temp(over medium rare is a waste)
very simple preparation. 

I usually pair this with a wild mushroom and bing cherry venison demiglace. 

For more meaty portions, I love to let it go low and slow with alot of aromatics, fresh herbs(woodsy) and some root veggies. either eat as a pot roast style meat, or reserve the meat and serve over something like burgundy lentils and bacon fat seared Brussels sprouts, or shallot and bacon seared asparagus.

I love the wintery warmness and comfort factor of these type dishes.


Just my $.02


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 8, 2007)

Clutch, you can prepare the tenderloin venison Chinese style by stir frying.  To do that fry chopped garlic, ginger, onion slices and thinly sliced deer in a hot wok/skillet. Cook until the meat is almost done. Mix some cornstarch with a bit of water and add to it.  Season with soya sauce, pepper and sesame oil.  Stir well until sauce thickens nicely.  Serve with rice or noodles.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 8, 2007)

Pork tenderloin...

Brown in a screaming hot cast iron skillet....
Finish in a 350* oven...do not..repeat do not over cook.
Let it rest 5 to 10 minutes...
Slice into medallions..and

Enjoy!


----------



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks boufa and uncle bob. Both of those sound great. I would be able to do the chinese style one with pork or beef tenderloin as well, right?


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes Clutch, you can do the same with pork and beef tenderloin.  For beef, you can add slices of green pepper (capsicum) too.


----------



## americanwit (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's a great venison recipe


----------



## cjs (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is a fabulous dish from a chef friend of mine - it's just delicious!!


* Exported from MasterCook *
                     VENISON NECK & GREEN CHILI TACOS

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  1                     Venison neck, bones in
                3-4 T.  oil
  6                     poblano chilis, seeded and rough chopped
                 4 + 2  jalapenos, seeded and chopped
           2 + 1 large  onions, chopped
  1             lg can  low sodium beef or chicken broth
           1 + 1 bunch  cilantro
  2               tsps  cumin powder
                 4 + 3  limes
                        seasoned flour, salt & pepper

Start with a Dutch oven on the stove top and heat the oil till hot. Season the neck liberally with salt, pepper and cumin. Dust it in the flour & sear on as many sides as you can get to sit flat. Take the neck out and reserve on a plate. Add in all the poblanos, 4 of the jalapenos and 2 of the onions & saute till it all starts to wilt and get soft. Add the neck back in (on top of the vegetables) and add the broth.There should be liquid at least 1/4 way up the roast in the beginning.

Bring to a simmer (if you boil it, it'll never ever get tender) and put the lid on. Simmer very slowly for about 3-5 hours. You may need to add more broth or water to keep the moisture in as it evaporates. You'll know when it's done when the neck joints can be pulled out with a pair of tongs with no resistance.

Remove all the bones (just pick them out of the pot with a pair of tongs.) and remove meat with a slotted spoon or spatula to a bowl. In the bowl add the raw chopped onion, the other jalapeno, 4 of the limes and cilantro. Sprinkle a little salt if it needs it and shred it up with a fork.
Put whatever's left in the pot into the blender and add the remaining limes and blend it for a sauce. Serve with warm tortillas.

Description:
  "Serve with warm tortilla's and get a big plate and hide because grown men will try to kiss you when they taste this!"
                                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Mar 6, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Venison (deer) is a game animal here and the sale of it's meat is strictly forbidden!! Big fines + jail time in some cases...I suppose one can order the product...I dunno.



Is that just the sale of venison taken in the state of MS, or does that mean that you can't go to Whole Foods and buy prepackaged venison loin either?

Most venison sold in stores in the United States is Australian in origin.


----------



## Aalmeter (Mar 8, 2007)

BrazenAmatuer said:
			
		

> Is that just the sale of venison taken in the state of MS, or does that mean that you can't go to Whole Foods and buy prepackaged venison loin either?
> 
> Most venison sold in stores in the United States is Australian in origin.




Farm raised "game" animals can be sold in the US. Wild game meat cannot. ​


----------

